# da tutti i pizzi



## Trinnie

Ciao a tutti,
Volevo chiedervi un po' di aiuto.
Cosa significa "da tutti i pizzi" nella frase "Mi scattava fotografie da tutti i pizzi" ?
E` da un brano letterario.
Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Senza maggior contesto la frase non ha senso, o meglio la parola pizzi in quella frase non ha senso..


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

Vorrei dissentire. Probabilmente è un fatto regionale. Io, per esempio, sono estremamente familiare con l'espressione "da tutti i pizzi". Dalle mie parti si usa molto spesso.  Significa "da ogni direzione", "da ogni dove", "da ogni punto", "da ogni _*angolo"*_ _(ecco in che senso: "PIZZI" --> "spigoli" --> "angoli"...)._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

vincenzochiaravalle said:


> Vorrei dissentire. Probabilmente è un fatto regionale. Io, per esempio, sono estremamente familiare con l'espressione "da tutti i pizzi". Dalle mie parti si usa molto spesso.  Significa "da ogni direzione", "da ogni dove", "da ogni punto", "da ogni _*angolo"*_ _(ecco in che senso: "PIZZI" --> "spigoli" --> "angoli"...)._



Faccio ammenda allora: in italiano non ha senso (visto che nessuno dei significati di "pizzo" può essere applicato in quel contesto), ma in qualche regione del sud avrà un uso forse dialettale.


----------



## Fossifoco

Sì, confermo, è dialettale. Nella zona di Roma (non so se anche al sud) si usa esattamente nel senso indicato da Vincenzochiaravalle ed è un'espressione molto comune.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Vero, si usa un po' da tutti i pizzi, qui.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Angel.Aura said:


> Vero, si usa un po' da tutti i pizzi, qui.


Ma non usarlo a Bergamo, altrimenti nessuno ti capisce


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

> in qualche regione del sud avrà un uso forse dialettale


 


Addirittura ti giochi la carta del "terrone"??!?!?!??    ;D 

Intanto, lo ricordo a beneficio degli stranieri, a sud dell'Abruzzo c'è un bel pezzo d'Italia.  Poi, sebbene io sia tutt'altro che in linea con l'orgoglio meridionale, a sud ci sono parecchie regioni, che - per fortuna o purtroppo - fanno tutte parte a pieno titolo del fenomeno linguistico italiano. E inoltre, non di rado ho sentito l'espressione incriminata anche in Toscana; certo, la nebbia lì non è molta, ma gli amici toscani tendono ugualente ad avere un'alta opinione della loro comunità... 

Dalla geografia all'internet. "Da tutti i pizzi" ricorre in google 842 volte, e devo dirmi sorpreso: mi sarei aspettato di più.

V.


----------



## Trinnie

Grazie mille a tutti!


----------



## You little ripper!

> Dalla geografia all'internet. "Da tutti i pizzi" ricorre in google 842 volte, e devo dirmi sorpreso: mi sarei aspettato di più.


"Tutti i pizzi" ha 3,200 listings.


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ma non usarlo a Bergamo, altrimenti nessuno ti capisce


 

Beh, oddio, nel caso specifico, Bergamo non è proprio la carta migliore che potevi giocarti...   LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Paulfromitaly

vincenzochiaravalle said:


> Beh, oddio, nel caso specifico, Bergamo non è proprio la carta migliore che potevi giocarti...   LOL LOL LOL



Viciè, c'è un motivo se ho citato Bergamo e Laura lo sa 
Penso che in nessuna privincia della Lombardia capirebbero "da tutti i pizzi".


----------



## Angel.Aura

Vincenzo e Paul, non temete: sarò irreprensibile e non mi farò riconoscere! 
Sarò una terrona in incognito, tranquilli


----------



## danalto

Paulfromitaly said:


> Viciè, c'è un motivo se ho citato Bergamo e Laura lo sa
> Penso che in nessuna provincia della Lombardia capirebbero "da tutti i pizzi".


Hello, Paul!


----------



## housecameron

Paulfromitaly said:


> Penso che in nessuna privincia della Lombardia capirebbero "da tutti i pizzi".


 
Temo sia così anche in Piemonte... mai sentito  (chiedo scusa, offesissimo Vincenzo)


----------



## Elcaracol

Credo sia tipico del centro Italia (Roma sicuramente).

Sono sardo di genitori romani e in Sardegna non esiste assolutamente, ma "a pizzus" significa "sopra", segno che probabilmente in latino aveva una denotazione di luogo. Sarebbe interessante trovare l'etimo, cioè capire se in latino ci sia qualcosa di simile.

Saludi a tottus.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao a tutti! 
Beh, innanzi tutto c'è da dire che vi sono alcune espressioni tipiche del centro-sud Italia che sono riconoscibili e riconosciute (seppure non usate) anche nel resto della penisola... ma quella di cui stiamo parlando ora non mi sembra che rientri tra queste. Io - se il mio modesto contributo può essere di qualche utilità statistica - non l'avevo mai sentita e dubito che in Piemonte o in Lombardia la capirebbero. 
Però stavo pensando che tra i vari significati di "pizzo" (anzi forse è proprio il primo significato...) c'è anche quello di "punta", "estremità": non a caso molte vette si chiamano per esempio Pizzo Bianco, Pizzo Badile, Pizzo Bellavista [Pizzo dei Tre Signori nelle alpi bergamasche ]... Per cui mi chiedevo se l'espressione "da tutti i pizzi" più che all'_angolo_, come suggerisce vincenzoc., non facesse invece riferimento alla _cima_, alla _vetta..._ e se quindi "da tutti i pizzi" non volesse dire originariamente "da tutte le vette", "da tutte le alture" (-> per poi arrivare a significare più genericamente "dappertutto").


----------



## Elcaracol

Credo proprio che la spiegazione di Rocamadur sia esatta, e il fatto che da noi si dica "a pizzus" per dire "sopra" lo confermerebbe.

"Saludi a tottus."


----------



## rocamadour

Elcaracol said:


> Credo proprio che la spiegazione di Rocamadur sia esatta, e il fatto che da noi si dica "a pizzus" per dire "sopra" lo confermerebbe.


 
In effetti, Elcaracol, credo proprio che sia stato il tuo post precedente (# 16) a indurmi a questa considerazione ...


----------



## Montesacro

Certo che scritto e letto così, _da tutti *i* pizzi_, suona proprio buffo...
A beneficio di chi non lo sa, quella *i* è una vocale lunga (in alternativa sostituibile con _li_).
Parlo da un punto di vista Urbecentrico naturalmente...


----------



## Elcaracol

Eh sì, se il mio sangue romano non mente, si tratta di un'elisione. Si dovrebbe scrivere dunque: "tutti 'i pizzi", e pronunciarsi qualcosa tipo "tuttîpizzi". Che dite?


----------



## Montesacro

Concordo.
In questo modo si renderebbe anche manifesto il fatto che è un'espressione dialettale (perlomeno a Roma).

Comunque in altre zone d'Italia potrebbe essere considerata un'espressione colloquiale non dialettale (italiano regionale), e allora si dovrebbe scrivere (e leggere) _tutti i pizzi_.


----------



## Fossifoco

Montesacro ed Elcaracol hanno centrato il bersaglio!


----------



## la italianilla

Io conoscevo l'espressione, soprattutto nel senso di "da ogni angolazione". E siamo ancora al centro. 
Come già detto da qualcuno in questo topic, penso che una frase come quella proposta da Trinnie si potesse intendere in qualunque zona d'Italia, seppure non in uso dappertutto. Perché, in generale, il termine "pizzo" viene indicato come "estremità" (prima definizione delle due date dal Treccani). Complimenti a chi mi ha preceduto per perfette spiegazioni dell'etimologia del vocabolo. Ciao!


----------



## gabrigabri

"Appizzato" dovrebbe significare "nascosto"??


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

gabrigabri said:


> "Appizzato" dovrebbe significare "nascosto"??


 

Cara amica,

Non credo. Cosa mai te lo farebbe pensare?? 
Peraltro, "appizzato" non risulta avere cittadinanza nel vocabolario italiano.

Nel mio dialetto, e credo in tutti i dialetti marsicani, la parola "appizzato" esiste nel significato di "vicino (nello spazio)". 

Abbiamo anche il verbo (specie l'infinito "avvicinare", e il participio "avvicinato")...  

_*(ricostruendo pesantemente in italiano!!)*_ "Non mi ci hanno nemmeno fatto _appizzare_" / "Nemmeno mi ci ero _appizzato_, che lo avevano già sbranato!".

Qui sì, però, siamo in una dimensione puramente e solamente dialettale! 

Saluti,

V.


----------



## gabrigabri

vincenzochiaravalle said:


> Caro amico,




Non mi ricordo bene, sicuramente l'ho sentito a Roma, e mi sembrava volesse dire quello! (Ricordi molto offuscati!! )

O forse "nascosto" nel senso di "lontano"? (il contrario di quello che dici tu? )

un ristorante appizzato = in c..o ai lupi 

o forse non capivo quello che mi dicevano??


----------



## Elcaracol

> O forse "nascosto" nel senso di "lontano"? (il contrario di quello che dici tu?



Confermo questo significato a roma, dunque dialettale, sempre seguendo l'etimo di "pizzo"= monte.

Ma tornando alla prima questione, e complicando un po' le cose, se non ricordo male,  quel "da" tutti i pizzi dovrebbe avere il significato (dialettale, beninteso) di "verso". Cioè non fotografava da posti diversi, da angolazioni diverse, ma (verso) tutti i punti del corpo. Confermate quest'uso, credo, puramente romanesco?


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

Riguardo al termine dialettale "appizzato", che nel mio paese significa "vicino" e a Roma significa "lontano"...

Volevo osservare che in fondo, quelli che sembrano contrari, non sono poi veri contrari, e invece è solo una pura questione di logica. Ovvero:

"APPIZZATO" si riferisce al "pizzo", forse nel senso di "cima", si è detto, o forse nel senso di "angolo" "margine". 

Ora, se io sono in un punto, e un ristorante è "appizzato", sta "in culo  al mondo!" o perché sta come su una montagna, in cima; oppure perché sta ai "margini" rispetto a un ipotetico centro in cui io mi trovo.

Il pensiero marsicano (a parte il fatto che noi siamo sulle montagne, e perciò i ristoranti "appizzati" sulle montagne sono a due passi!!   ) è diverso: è _l'oggetto _che ha i suoi margini! Perciò "non riuscire ad appizzarsi a qualcosa" vuol dire che non arrivi nemmeno ai suoi limiti esterni, nemmeno sui margini di quel qualcosa, e pertanto non riesci ad avvicinarti...

Io quasi quasi tolgo l'orma del leone e rimetto il lupo ululante come avatar...


----------



## karunavera

Dalle mie parti è abbastanza usata l'espressione "da tutti i pizzi/per tutti i pizzi" dove pizzi ha sicuramente *anche *l'accezione di angolo/angolazione.Nel caso della frase proposta da Trinnie è un po' forzata ma ci si arriva per intuizione. Nel dialetto napoletano, e forse posso addirittura estenderlo all'intera Campania, il termine pizzo sta ad indicare l'angolo, ad esempio il pizzo del tavolo; il pizzo della tovaglia, ecc.


----------



## Elcaracol

Sì, ma il mio problema era: da tutti i pizzi può voler dire: verso tutti i pizzi, ovvero "mi fotograva tutti i posti (del corpo).


----------



## la italianilla

Elcaracol said:


> Sì, ma il mio problema era: da tutti i pizzi può voler dire: verso tutti i pizzi, ovvero "mi fotograva tutti i posti (del corpo).



Ciao Elcaracol!
Secondo me il problema non si pone perché la frase è "Mi scattava fotografie *da* tutti i pizzi" non "mi scattava tutti i pizzi". In quel caso il dubbio, secondo la mia umile opinione, sarebbe stato lecito. Ma poiché fotografare è transitivo, regge il complemento oggetto, per cui il problema non c'è! 
A meno che non ci siano delle influenze di regionalismi o dialettali.


----------



## Elcaracol

E già, è proprio quello che mi chiedevo. se non ricordo male a Roma, quel "da" può avere un senso transitivo, come in italiano "mi fotografava da tutte le parti" non vuol dire "da diverse angolazioni", ma "verso varie parti del mio corpo". Perché se così fosse,  a Roma o da altre parti, e se il libro fosse ambientato a Roma, l'autore del rhread dovrebbe rivedere la traduzione.


----------



## karunavera

Mi permetto di dissentire, Elcaracol;dopo un'indagine durata circa 24 ore posso affermare senza tema di smentita che *mi fotografava da tutti i pizzi* singifica esattamente *da tutte le angolazioni.*


----------



## SunDraw

(Ho detto della totale incomprensibilità di un "da tutti i pizzi" per me, veneto, nel capitolo più esteso...
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4375966&postcount=12)


----------



## MOMO2

Paulfromitaly said:


> Faccio ammenda allora: in italiano non ha senso (visto che nessuno dei significati di "pizzo" può essere applicato in quel contesto), ma in qualche regione del sud avrà un uso forse dialettale.


 
Permettete anche a me di dissentire.
"Pizzo" indica un tipo di posto (pensate a Pizzo Calabro) e quindi secondo me, anche se viene usato solo in alcune regioni, significa "da tutte le parti". Se si dicesse "da tutti i cantoni" ti sembrerebbe più familiare?
Io dico che "da tutti i pizzi" (anche se nella mia città non lo dice nessuno) significa "dappertutto".


----------



## saltapicchio

Da buon romano posso confermare che "i pizzi" intesi nella frase che intitola la discussione sono intesi come "direzioni". 

In effetti "pizzo" può significare anche "lembo". Da "tutti i pizzi" ossia "da tutti i lembi", "da tutte le estremità", da "tutt'attorno".


----------



## raffavita

Tanto per creare un po' di confusione...

L'espressione romana con "pizzi" è molto spesso usata in questa accezione:

"Quando capiti de sti pizzi"??
In Italiano: "Quando capiti da queste parti"?

Oppure:

"De sti pizzi nun se batte na pezza."

Vogliate apprezzare la deliziosa assonanza.

"Da queste parti non si batte chiodo."


----------

